# Favorite EV olive oil?



## Max Sutton (Feb 19, 2010)

What *brand* of *extra-virgin* _olive oil_ do you use in your kitchen?


----------



## merstar (Feb 19, 2010)

I use Filippo Berio, and buy it in the 3 liter cans.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 19, 2010)

I use Filippo Berio.  Costco sells it in the 3 litre jugs for around $18.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 19, 2010)

Right now I'm using olive oil from Greece that my fiance's Mom brought back. Mmmm!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 19, 2010)

I usually pick up a Tuscan evoo from Trader Joe's the name,escapes me..old age ya know I will say the same brand at a grocery store is about $18<00 at TJ's 5 bucks.

kadesma


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been using one called Dimitri that we picked up at a Greek festival.  Unfortuantly the 3L can is empty and I am just about out.  Suppose I need to run down to where they are (at least they are local) and pick up some more.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2010)

Bigjim68 said:


> I use Filippo Berio.  Costco sells it in the 3 litre jugs for around $18.



me2


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2010)

I have 3 or 4 different bottles going right now. One is Spanish, another is Italian (Calamata oil I think), and my favorite I brought back from Israel. I need to take another trip there because that bottle is almost done.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 20, 2010)

My favorite is Bella Terra Truffle Infused Extra Virgin Olive Oil. But I carry a selection of 7 or 8 types.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have it from all over. Friends recently brought me some from Greece and Palestine. I like the Tuscan from Cosco. I buy and unfiltered Italian from Marshalls whenever I find it there. For awhile I could get a nice fruity Turkish oil called Lio, but I haven't seen that around recently.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 21, 2010)

_





_


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 21, 2010)

For cooking, I use Whole Foods' 365 Imported 100% Italian Extra Virgin Olive Oil. It's $22 for a 3-liter tin.  However, I also have several smaller containers of small production artisan olive oils from Greece, Provence, Italy, Spain that I use for finishing dishes. 

My favorite that is in my house now is Alziari from Nice.


----------



## velochic (Feb 21, 2010)

Dh is from Turkey.  We go back almost every year to visit family.  Dh's BIL (sister's husband) has a friend that makes their own.  It's not sold commercially.  That's the best.  If we run out, I order this Turkish olive oil (if it's available).


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 21, 2010)

The best I've EVER had to work with was the extra virgin from a good friend's MIL's trees in Athens. She supervised the picking and accompanied the olives to the mill herself where she insisted the miller CLEAN the mill before processing her olives, as she didn't want her oil tainted by someone's lesser oil! 

It was SO fresh, and so fruity and delicious, you could eat it with a spoon.

Sadly, she has gone to that great olive oil mill in the sky, so no more oil.


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 21, 2010)

what ever is on sale, or what ever is cheapest at costco or sames club


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2010)

I use a variety of Fairway's private label oils.
Fairway Market :: FAIRWAY PRIVATE LABEL :: Olive Oil





When I am at Titan Foods in Astoria, I buy some Greek oil (Spitiko and another) that I can't find here.


----------



## velochic (Feb 22, 2010)

danpeikes said:


> what ever is on sale, or what ever is cheapest at costco or sames club



For general cooking,  I, too, use the Kirkland Brand (Costco's store brand) of olive oil.  I think it has a great flavor that is not lost in cooking.  I'd recommend it to anyone for cooking.  I've never fried with it, but if one wants to fry with olive oil, I'd guess this would stand up to it.  Good stuff.  I probably would never finish a dish with it, but for cooking... two thumbs up!  (We don't have a Sam's Club membership, so I'm not sure what they offer.)


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 22, 2010)

I was not aware that Costco had a store brand EVOO.  Their vintage (dated) Tuscan is pretty good, and I keep it for oil and vinegar, etc.


----------



## Ekim (Mar 28, 2010)

My favorite is an unfiltered Trader Joe's brand. Very peppery and flavorful.

There was another TJ's EVOO I tried (I think it was from California) and it was very fruity.

For cooking, I'm not as picky.


----------



## mollyanne (Mar 28, 2010)

Generally, I look for something that says "First Cold Pressed" and "Reserve" and is a bit more greenish than yellow. I believe the Tuscan one says both and is excellent. Im a sucker for a sale so right now I'm using an Italian Colavita which does say "First Cold Pressed" but not "Reserve". It's very good.

But my favorites for occasional fun are the Citrus Olive Oils made by "O Basics" in San Raphael CA...the tall skinny bottles with the BIG fat O on the label. There is an Orange one and a Lemon one. Each are made by crushing together fresh oranges or lemons with fresh grapes. The result is an intense flavor so a little goes a long way. 

I use the lemon one when cooking a lemon garlic chicken dish and also sprinkled over fish with fresh herbs. Also drizzle over feta cheese and crackers.

The orange one is great drizzled over salad by itself or as a vinaigrette w/balsamic added. It's good on spinich salad with crumbled blue cheese and good with Brie and crackers. I also use it when making a slightly sweet orange rosemary chicken dish or pork loin.


----------



## Max Sutton (Mar 29, 2010)

*STAR EV Olive Oil*

I use *STAR Extra Virgin Olive Oil*. They use high quality extra virgin olive oils from Greece, Spain, Italy, and Tunisia.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 29, 2010)

I like Collivita, but really like Carapellie EVOO.  Right now, for just plain EVOO, that's what I like.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## aarenlainey (May 31, 2010)

I have been abbreviating Extra Virgin Olive Oil as EVOO on my recipe cards for many years. Its really good for health.


----------



## Claire (May 31, 2010)

For every-day cooking I like a Greek olive oil.  You have to understand, I live in a town of 3500; most of you live in areas where that is probably your local school's population.  my second choice is Pompeii from Wal-Mart.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 31, 2010)

I've been using Berio's Extra-Virgin Olive Oil for nearly all my cooking for, God, about 12 years now.  Buy it at CostCo by the gallon. 

Not only has excellent fragrance & flavor for raw use, but also has a relatively decent smoking point for cooking.  I adore it, & rarely cook with anything else.  Always have 2 gallons on hand.


----------



## Wyogal (May 31, 2010)

I love the olive oil from Queen Creek, AZ. We also have a local guy that has a family farm in Crete; he sells his olive oil here (Vlastos).


----------



## bakechef (Jun 4, 2010)

We have a local Italian importer here called Capri Flavors.  The owner, and elderly lady named Titina runs the place with her children.  She does cooking classes in their small retail store.  She has some products branded with her name, that she selects herself on frequent trips to Italy.  I have found these products to be excellent.  She has her own brand of DOP San Marzano tomatoes, that I paid $2.50 a can for the last time I was in there, great price compared to the grocery stores.  She also has an extra virgin olive oil that I absolutely love, very fruity and soft, and around $10-12 per liter, a great price.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 4, 2010)

bakechef said:


> We have a local Italian importer here called Capri Flavors.  The owner, and elderly lady named Titina runs the place with her children.  She does cooking classes in their small retail store.  She has some products branded with her name, that she selects herself on frequent trips to Italy.  I have found these products to be excellent.  She has her own brand of DOP San Marzano tomatoes, that I paid $2.50 a can for the last time I was in there, great price compared to the grocery stores.  She also has an extra virgin olive oil that I absolutely love, very fruity and soft, and around $10-12 per liter, a great price.


Googled their site.  That store looks like a must visit to me.  I am in Raleigh every so often.  Will stop,  Thanks for the tip


----------



## bakechef (Jun 4, 2010)

Bigjim68 said:


> Googled their site.  That store looks like a must visit to me.  I am in Raleigh every so often.  Will stop,  Thanks for the tip



It is very easy to get to from I-40 via aviation parkway.  She has nice cheeses at great prices too.  If you like cannoli, she sells the cream and shells that are very tasty.


----------



## Ardith (Jun 4, 2010)

*Sciabica's*

Have bought all of my olive oil from Sciabica's in Modesto, CA. Check out their website. Delicious and ranging from assertive to buttery. And they have flavored oils that use chilis, lemon, orange, basil, lavender, etc that are made using crushed herbs/etc right along with the crushed olives.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

Not really sure now as they just opened an olive oil company not to far from me... My friend and I went in while we were at a memorial day parade, but tasting was not a good idea then since we both had a mega large beer, and I believe that would have changed the flavor of the oil drastically... I'm going to go again next week for a tasting as they have different vinegars also...

That being said when I know you will know...


----------



## gator26 (Jun 7, 2010)

For general cooking, I usually buy Colavita. But my absolute favorite oil is a garlic-infused olive oil from The Oilerie. They have a few store locations around the US but I believe they also have a website where you can order online. 

And they also have a 25-year aged balsamic vinegar that is to die for. Seriously - I could drink that stuff by the spoonful.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jun 27, 2010)

*Cretan Mythos* is an incredibly flavorful extra virgin olive oil from Crete, Greece. I highly recommend it, if you can find it. I've been trying other brands and I'm quite disappointed so far. By the way, is it ok to mix different brands? For example if I don't like one particular brand, can I mix it with the delicious Cretan Mythos?


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 28, 2010)

Why would you add something you don't like to something you do? I think it would be disappointing, bringing "down" the flavor you like.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 28, 2010)

If I were you, I would save the brands you're trying that aren't meeting your ultimate flavor needs for cooking where the particular olive-oil flavor you most enjoy isn't a priority. I don't think I'd bother cutting them with your "good stuff" unless you're using so much of it that it's absolutely necessary.


----------

